# Review: Kingpower K2 update:runtime graph 29/07/08



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

*for submission into review forum*

UPDATED 29th July 08: RUNTIME GRAPH HIGH

SOME ADDED INFO:

I realise i forgot to add that its a reverse clicky, modes go 
mid-low-hi-strobe. Reverse enables you to click on, and half press to the mode you want.



The new King Power K2 arrived via DHL, very fast! i wasnt expecting it so soon. 

































Here are the Manufacturor Specs


*K2** Special Features*
Special bezel
1. Graceful crenelated head 
2. Tough glass lens with AR coating
3. Special designed deep reflector-throw great beam; can shot 150 meters.

Stable and high efficient circuitry 
1. Digitally controlled stable AA circuitry with constant brightness
2. Turmeric PCB- anti abrading and durable
3. Mid/low/high/strobe without SOS-easy to operate and practical

Outlook and Structure
1.Graceful streamline design
2.New designed skid-proof structure on body tube
3.Type III hard anodized finish in black-60 microns
4.Input voltage: 0.8v-4.2v; fit for many kinds of AA batteries

*Some additional features of K2*
. Aircraft aluminum housing
. Four output levels
. Able to stand on tail
. Waterproof

Power: 88 Lumens/6 Lumens/180 Lumens/Strobe
Burn time[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]5.5 hours/120 hours/2.2 hours
Lamp: one 3W Cree Q5 LED
Battery: 2 AA size batteries
Length[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]151mm
Diameter[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]25mm
Weight: 100g (except batteries)
*
My Observations
*-The clicky in this light is very tactile, very positive feeling, although some my find it a little hard.







- The body is _extremely_ thick. *5mm* at the head and 2mm at the Tail!
thats extremely thick. That makes this thing extremely rugged. The anodizing is smooth, nothing wrong with it as far as i can see.







- This is a very important factor for me. The Tail and the Head threads come to a definite stop, Meaning, when you screw it on, these dont "go further" and the stop a definite place...












- Its bright! i dont have any other 2 x AA lights to compare it, but its at least as bright as my P1D- Q5!

- The Levels are pretty good too. First level is its 80lm one, which is plenty, second level is the Low, its lower then the Low on my ML1 which according to milky is in the vicinity of 5-10 lm.

-The Beam on the Light is the only real place that might have problems. Its got that dreaded Cree ring, and thats due to the Smooth reflector more then anything.It honestly doesnt bother me, and if youre used to the cree ring, its really nothing to worry about it.

- The tint is Pretty Neutral. YMMV

Just general Picture












*Beatmshots
*Taken with the K2 running on Powerex Imedion 2100mah NiMh


K2 left, Tk10 right both on max*






*Same shot, lower exposure*






*My observation, the Tk10 edges out the hotspot of the K2 on high by just abit. But, the Tk10 is definetly brighter. How do i know? two tests.
Ceiling bounce, hard to see but i thought things were brighter with the Tk10, but, then i came up with the idea of both extremely close to the wall.

K2 on left, Tk10 right...low exposure








its surprisingly close! my K2 is definetly an over achiever.Its hard to see, but im still gonna stick with my Tk10 as being brighter, it was more painful to look at the Tk10 when i took that picture then the K2.

K2 LOW vs ARC-DS





Its an acceptable low as far as I'm concerened.

Looking for Throw?

K2 Max vs Tiablo A9 Max(2 x RCR123A low exposure)






*NOTE*
As most of you know by now, I dont own any sort of "Acceptable" camera, as such i cannot count my Low exposure by "stops" How do i do my low exposure? well, i take advantage of the shutter lag of my cell phone, i shine a bright light into the arperture, When i click, i quicky turn of that light, and move it away, so that its still adjusted exposure for that brightness, when its taking the beam shots. I am including this information because i know it will matter to some HOW i took those shots. I WILL get a DSLR one day...hopefully...maybe if i stopped spending everything on lights..

If you want, you can request Beamshots Against:
P1DQ5
Tiablo A9
Malkoff M60
DX R2 drop in
Arc LS-s
ROP-HI
Longbow Micra
Arc- CS
P60
Lumen Factory 320 lumen
LF2X
Kaidomain V4

*the long awaited runtime graph*







this is on high, the max brightness mode.the y-axis are lux numbers, but dont compare them to anything, they are relative only to how i am measureing it.x-axis is the time, i did 30 second intervals. Also note that when the graph hits zero, its still emmitting a usable amount of light, but its too little light for my lux meter to catch after my diffusing set up. My Observation, is regulation up to about an hour or so before it falls. YMMV, but it shouldnt vary too much..
like all other flashaholics, im very happy to see that straight-ish line, they got regulation right!
 
Crenshaw


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingpower K2*

Requesting pictures (not from the manufacturer) and beamshots  .


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingpower K2*

Where's the youtube video?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingpower K2*

all coming later...)

My Luxmeter is on the way...

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingpower K2*

Beamshots and Pictures Added

Crenshaw


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

I would like to see freezing and heating tests. And beamshots for all of the listed lightd above. Thanks :laughing: !


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Nice!! the surge in 2AA / Cree popularity lately is really nice!!

Looking forward to video!!


----------



## LG&M (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Nice, I was jus thinking of getting this light. Thanks


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Tick-tock, tick-tock...So where are the goods, Crenshaw  ?


----------



## srvctec (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



adamlau said:


> Tick-tock, tick-tock...So where are the goods, Crenshaw  ?




I'm guessing his life doesn't revolve around the review of this light.   

I'm almost afraid to admit that I got my sample for review today. My review will probably be up sometime tomorrow.

On a side note, I put a 14500 in mine and the light has no different brightness levels and on high and strobe, there is a high pitched whine. So I won't be using a 14500 for the testing to compare to my EDC, the NDI.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



srvctec said:


> I'm guessing his life doesn't revolve around the review of this light.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to admit that I got my sample for review today. My review will probably be up sometime tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, I put a 14500 in mine and the light has no different brightness levels and on high and strobe, there is a high pitched whine. So I won't be using a 14500 for the testing to compare to my EDC, the NDI.



Thank you for the support srcvtec....:buddies:..i feel ya...really!

Adamlau, firstly, thank you for choosing to PM your comments about my review instead of posting them. I will reply to them soon.

I just want a feeling here, these are some problems that Adamlau had with my review.



> 1. You gotta clear your table for pictures, nobody wants to see background items. Also, background items exaggerate the angle of your shots.
> 
> 2. Straighten your pictures, some are crooked when they could be shots straight.
> 
> ...


I personally do not feel that any of these are much of a problem, but if other too feel that there is a problem, please do let me know.

As a side note, i DID get this light free of charge, on the condition that would conduct a thorough review on it. And i AM in the midst of doing it. the lux meter i BOUGHT specifically for this review is on the way, and i will conduct runtime tests when it does get here.

Crenshaw


----------



## rookie (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Thanx for the great review.

A couple of questions, is the clickie positive or reverse? Tactical for momentary flash? Any memory features for mid/low/high or does it always start at mid?

:thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



rookie said:


> Thanx for the great review.
> 
> A couple of questions, is the clickie positive or reverse? Tactical for momentary flash? Any memory features for mid/low/high or does it always start at mid?
> 
> :thanks: :thumbsup:



Okay, probably should have covered this ealier..
will update after this... but..

it comes on Mid-Low-Hi-Strobe. Its a reverse clicky, which IMO is good for this light, cos you can click it on, then half press (not click) to change modes.  There is no "tactical" mode, but i think this light is designed for general use anyway, rather then tactical. 

Crenshaw


----------



## rtt (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Great review! Where does one purchase this light and what is the cost including shipping to the United States?


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

thanks for the compliments guys.

As for where to find this light...i do not know exactly just yet...the only place that it seems to have representation
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181095

but there are not prices up yet. I guess you could send an Email to sales team...

Crenshaw


----------



## Triple A (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Thanks for taking the time to do a great review. Also, the photos look fine to me- they give the detail I need for a reasonable comparison. Great Work!


----------



## adamlau (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Those pictures are fine, Crenshaw  . They tell a story which is all their own, I have no problems with them at all. Take my thoughts as suggestions and nothing more. Nice review :thumbsup: .


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Glad we cleared it up adamlau..

as for the youtube video, i asked kingpower precisely what they want to see in the youtube video, as i think all aspects of the light can be covered without a video, but is there anything you guys think can only be done in a video? thanks

Crenshaw


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



Crenshaw said:


> is there anything you guys think can only be done in a video? thanks
> 
> Crenshaw



-cell-rattle (or no-rattle) demonstration
-dis assembly teardown can benefit from video if theres anything terribly difficult about getting the light apart or back together. If, for example theres an unusually short (or long) thread-count holding the mating parts together.
-Bezel anti-roll features.
-Hold techniques, show your favorite and not so favorite methods of holding. If you have a firearm, demonstrate different firearm holds.
-Delay or lag time between modes (if its a multi-mode), and any difficulties operating the UI. Video can also show the simplicity of the UI, how easy it is to use.

Outdoor beamshots would be a nice addition, either on video or photo. Specifically something to comparatively show the throw distance and the lights flood-ability.
-Packaging, both shipping/handling protective materials and the actual box+padding would be another nice addition. Either photo or video.

many members also value battery life and current draw measurements as part of a review. Although you dont need video or pics to do it.

This thread pretty much illustrates whats important to most.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202489
:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Thanks for the review Crenshaw - looking forward to more of them from you.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*

Thanks Selfbuilt... i just hope my review can match up in terms of quality to all of yours..


kramer5150, noted....and will cover those points in the video...

Crenshaw


----------



## Marlite (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



Crenshaw said:


> Glad we cleared it up adamlau..
> 
> as for the youtube video, i asked kingpower precisely what they want to see in the youtube video, as i think all aspects of the light can be covered without a video, but is there anything you guys think can only be done in a video? thanks
> 
> Crenshaw



Good first review under pressure, Crenshaw, I think we don't really appreciate enough, the work that a review takes. We've been spoiled by Doug of Flashlight Reviews, Craig of LED Museum, Silver Fox, Selfbuilt, Stefan FS, Ernsanada, Unknown VT, Chao, Wade, for their great reviews each in their own inimitable style. The continuing output by everyone who has ever written a review for our collective knowledge and the many members who are trying their hand and I salute you all.

In my opinion You Tube is unnecessary for a good review as Doug never needed it.

Thanks for the nice effort,
marlite


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Review: Kingpower K2 18/7/08 Updated with Beamshots and Pictures*



Marlite said:


> Good first review under pressure, Crenshaw, I think we don't really appreciate enough, the work that a review takes. We've been spoiled by Doug of Flashlight Reviews, Craig of LED Museum, Silver Fox, Selfbuilt, Stefan FS, Ernsanada, Unknown VT, Chao, Wade, for their great reviews each in their own inimitable style. The continuing output by everyone who has ever written a review for our collective knowledge and the many members who are trying their hand and I salute you all.
> 
> In my opinion You Tube is unnecessary for a good review as Doug never needed it.
> 
> ...



thank you for the kind words 

I think i will do a youtube video of some usage, although i doubt it will be overly informative. 

anyway, my luxmeter came yesterday...was finally able to do the runtime graph. 

graph is up! for high only though..

Crenshaw


----------



## srvctec (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice review and runtime chart Crenshaw! I wish I had the equipment to do a runtime chart.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 1, 2008)

'Crenshaw' what batteries did you use to make runtime graph? My K2 runs noticeably longer with Sanyo 2700.


----------



## TDKKP (Sep 1, 2008)

Still no video? Are you giving up to have one?


----------



## woodrow (Sep 2, 2008)

Crenshaw..... NICE REVIEW! I am really tempted to buy this light. (although in the last week I have bought a Raidfire Spear and Olight M20 so I kind of feel I should be good for a couple of days...) Thanks for showing its brightness next to the Fenix.

Does anyone have a runtime estimate with Energizer AA lithiums?


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 2, 2008)

phantom23, i was using Powerex Imedion 2100mah NiMh. so, yes, its not suprising that yours lasted slightly longer. 

TDKKP, i really dont see what a video would add to this review. Sure i could do one, but the UI is staight forward, and there really isnt anything else useful a video would do. If you want to request something specific in a video, please do.

woodrow, thank you! its really interesting, this light exceeds all my expectations as far as AA based lights go. Its really bright!

kramer5150, i dont own a firearm, and am not trained in its usage, so thats out.. but perhaps some anti roll stuff is in order. Ill see about getting to that. Also, exactly where to i put the leads of my MM to measure current draw, etc? i have ever figured that out. thanks!

Crenshaw


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 12, 2008)

When you removed the head, do you recall seeing or feeling something sticky like goo on the head and o-ring? Mine have it, is it to keep water out?


----------



## srvctec (Sep 13, 2008)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> When you removed the head, do you recall seeing or feeling something sticky like goo on the head and o-ring? Mine have it, is it to keep water out?



I would guess it's lube to make the removing/installing of the head easier and also to make a better seal for more water resistance. Mine didn't have any lube at all on the threads or o-ring.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 14, 2008)

hmmm, yes there was lube on it, but i usually clean a re-lube all my lights, even new ones. yes i think its meant to lubricate the threads and at the same time to enhance the water resistance.

Crenshaw


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks... got me worried when the goo was on the contact too... I cleaned it and it turns on. then I drop in in my sink for bout 1 mins...it's waterproof alright. very rugged light!


----------

